# Help--Need rocking chair sound effect



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Just spent the last hour and a half looking for a rocking chair sound effect.  Can anyone out there give me a hand.

Thanks
Bloody Mike


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

creaky rocking chair link

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=14578

http://new.wavlist.com/holidays/001/hal-rockingchair.wav


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks so much, you saved the day......


----------



## SilentScream (Oct 13, 2009)

I highly recommend SoundSnap.com. I use them for all those obscure sound effects I need!


----------



## Bloody Mike (Feb 27, 2008)

Great site Silentscream. Thanks for the link.


----------

